# First time drawing bettas...Can I practice with yours?



## fishyface323 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi everyone! I tried to draw my betta Lucas yesterday because I've never drawn bettas before. I was inspired by all of the beautiful art on this page! Anyway, I would love it if you would let me practice on your betta! Just upload a clear picture and I'll try my best... I'm not very good yet! 

Here's a sample of my work.


----------



## fishyface323 (Jan 25, 2014)

I can also color them if you want


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow! Awseome drawings! Can you draw Bob? ( the betta as my avatar) sorry if the pictures not clear lol it was taken ages ago and he's a pain to photograph  would you mind could colouring it? I've got more pics on my album in my profile if u need them, ( my computer wont let me upload pics today. Lol)


----------



## fishyface323 (Jan 25, 2014)

yeah! I'd love to draw Bob! I'll try to have him uploaded tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow! Thanks so much! You're a great artist :-D


----------



## CasGer (May 10, 2014)

Nice! Here's my girl Gertrude... not the best pictures, but I think the clear shape will make her relatively easy to draw. :-D


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey fishyface323, are you still alright with drawing my betta? Or have you closed this thread? Lol I don't mind either way.


----------



## fishyface323 (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry! Things got stressful with finals and then I had to go to California with no access to a computer. I promise I will finish him up today! Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh no worries!  apologies about being impatient lol. Your an absolutely fantastic artist! Can't wait for the pic :-D


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

I would love if you could try drawing my late Betta Apollo


----------



## fishyface323 (Jan 25, 2014)

MusicBeam, I'll draw yours right after CasGer. The translucent fins should be fun to draw!


----------



## fishyface323 (Jan 25, 2014)

Rosebud975, here's Bob! Thanks for waiting!


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow! Thanks so much, it looks great :-D


----------



## fishyface323 (Jan 25, 2014)

Here's Gertrude! I changed her tail a bit in one of the pics, whichever you like more.


----------



## fishyface323 (Jan 25, 2014)

Jeez, I'm so rusty! Thanks for letting me practice.


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks, you can try coloring if you want, but there's not a ton to color on him lol


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

Maybe draw Confetti? 
http://25.media.tumblr.com/3a449c58ddfd8cd62620c8e2cdef2049/tumblr_myct41AUGz1qmqxj5o10_1280.jpg

Or Finn?
https://scontent-b-lax.xx.fbcdn.net...291_839999156013551_3482821315727865157_n.jpg


----------



## CasGer (May 10, 2014)

Wow! That looks awesome! Thank you so much :-D


----------



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

Could you draw my Hansel?  http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=385730&stc=1&d=1404504773


----------



## fishyface323 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey everyone! I just got back from a work camp in Rochester. I'll start drawing again today!


----------



## fishyface323 (Jan 25, 2014)

Okay so the list is: 
-Apollo
-Confetti
-Finn
-Hansel
I can try to have them uploaded tomorrow!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Could you try my boy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishyface323 (Jan 25, 2014)

Okay! I'll do yours (tankman12) after Hansel. So far I have Apollo and Confetti done. I'm going to upload them all at once. Sorry for the wait, they're coming!


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

Perfectly fine  Can't wait to see then all!


----------



## fishyface323 (Jan 25, 2014)

For now, I'm only going to upload basic line drawings/black and white versions of each fish. I have to leave really early tomorrow morning to leave for South Dakota. If you want me to try and color them when I get back, just let me know and I will do it once I get back from my trip. Thank you!


----------



## fishyface323 (Jan 25, 2014)

Okay MusicBeam, here's Apollo. I tried coloring him originally, but that was a total disaster, so here he is in black and gray. I didn't really like how this one came out, so I think I'll try him again when I get back. Sorry to hear about his death  He was a beautiful fishy.


----------



## fishyface323 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey MidnightsSong, here's Finn. I will color him and draw Confetti when I get home. His coloration is GORGEOUS


----------



## fishyface323 (Jan 25, 2014)

Okay Kiley320, Hansel was the last one for tonight. I've never seen a betta that bright orange, wow!


----------



## fishyface323 (Jan 25, 2014)

tankman12 and MidnightsSong, I'll do your bettas when I get home. Sorry!


----------



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you so much! It looks awesome!!


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you so much! It looks awesome!


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

fishyface323 said:


> Hey MidnightsSong, here's Finn. I will color him and draw Confetti when I get home. His coloration is GORGEOUS


Aw!!! Thank you! He is so cute!!!! I love it! 
Can't wait to see Confetti's.


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

fishyface323 said:


> tankman12 and MidnightsSong, I'll do your bettas when I get home. Sorry!


Take your time!  Sall good.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

If it isn't too late to enter a betta for a drawing, can you draw my betta Leo? If you can, I'll wait for you to do the others. I'm not in no hurry for a drawing of him if you can do him.


----------



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

Maybe draw Polaris? 
You can color him if you want to but it's you're choice. He should be a pain to color XD


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't know if your still drawing these, but If you are, I would really like one of Igneel, he likes to be drawn.


----------



## fishyface323 (Jan 25, 2014)

I'll draw all of them, but after that I have to stop because school is starting again. I'll start drawing them when I get back from Montana in a week or two.


----------



## 3kitty34 (Jul 16, 2013)

Will you draw Memo?
You don't need to color him, unless you want to.. haha


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Think you can draw my boy Scout? If you look closely, you'll see that his tail is short and there's a log in the background


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Sorry it's so blurry, he's hard to capture and I was using my mum's phone


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I would love if you could draw my boys. Jasper, the VT, Oliver the RT, and Cas the SDeT

Jasper









Castiel









Oliver


----------



## fishyface323 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello everyone, I'm sorry but I'm going to have to take a break of drawing them for a while. School's starting back up in a few days, so I need some time to prepare for that. I'll let you know when I'm restarting!


----------

